
Facebook Chief Operating Officer Sheryl Sandberg's Letter to New Zealand - lemming
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=12217454
======
zimpenfish
> While the original video was shared Live, we know that this video spread
> mainly through people re-sharing it and re-editing it to make it harder for
> our systems to block it; we have identified more than 900 different videos
> showing portions of those horrifying 17 minutes.

But were those users permabanned? That's notably absent from this letter -
whether any user has suffered any consequence from "bad intentions".

